# Tracking scans in medicated Iui



## Jellen (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi there,
Myself and partner are going through Donor IUI as same sex couple. 
We have just had our 2nd attempt failed (both have been natural/ unmedicated)
Just wondering if we changed to medicated cycles how many tracking scans are usually required, reason I ask is we travel to our clinic and will need to take off time from work for each scan, manager has been supportive so far.

Are medicated cycles more successful?

Wishing everyone luck who is going through a cycle!


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

I had three medicated cycles for superovulation and from memory I may have had a scan at the start of my cycle but then had to use ovulation sticks until I got a smiley face at which point I called them, they would bring me in for a scan and then potentially go back later that same day for the insemination. I used a trigger shot on the first cycle and think I may have had one more scan then. 
Sorry it hasn't worked yet but good luck xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

I have just under gone my first medicated IUI. I had my first scan bewteen day 1-4 of my period. I then had a scan to check my follicles on day 9 on my cycle and then had another scan on day 14 and had my IUI on day 15. 

I know with my clinic stimulated (medicated) IUI has a higher success rate.

Good luck with your 3rd treatment.


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

I had a scan on day 5 and day 9. Iui was on day 12 on my 2nd iui


----------



## Jellen (Apr 3, 2014)

Thankyou for your replies,
called clinic this morning and they said would have needed to start clomiphene yesterday and too late to start a medicated cycle as now day 3,  so now we going ahead with unmedicated again this month and then if that fails will be on medicated the following month (hoping its 3rd time lucky tbh)


----------

